# What is the best island in the caribbean?



## Jimster

Currently I am planning a vacation for the Caribbean and I am calling on seasoned tuggers to have the air their opinions as to the best island and resorts in the Caribbean.  Tenatively, I am thinking about St. Maarten. Any other nominees?  If it is St. Maarten, what is the best resort and why?


----------



## Sandy VDH

Timeshare exchange or just vacation in general?  If you are planning timeshare exchange only that might eliminate some pretty choice locations where timesharing is NOT an option.

Do you dive? Do you Sail? Hang at the Beach?  Budget minded or bring on the best?  All these will elevate or eliminate option.

I am missing only a handful of countries in the Caribbean (I am missing Curacao, Bonaire, Haiti, Monserrat, Grenada and Trinidad & Tobago).  I have been to all others, including Cuba.  Some numerous repeat trips, some for a full week, some just for a day or two trip.  

I have not been to Martinique, Dominica or Guadaloupe, but will be stopping there in 2 weeks time on our delivery cruise from Antigua to Bequia departing Aug 14th.

What is best is subject to what you want to do and see and on what budget.

Sandy


----------



## akbmusic

*Need more info*

I agree w/Sandy! All islands are not equal, and there are some great ones that do NOT have timeshares on them. Listing some interests would be helpful!


----------



## Jimster

*reply*

I am looking for an island with a timeshare.  As far as interests go, there will be a wide variety since we will be traveling with my daughters family.  Certainly, site-seeing, swimming and fun in the sun are on the agenda.  I personally wouldn't mind a casino to try my luck.  What I don't like is being cramped into a little condo and herded around with thousands of others.  I like a little elbow room.


----------



## MellyZ

St. John, but the timeshare options are so limited.


----------



## Kal

Without a shadow of doubt, St. Maarten.  Go *Here* to see why.


----------



## akbmusic

*St. Maarten or Aruba*

I would agree w/St. Maarten/St. Martin and would also suggest that you do some checking into Aruba as well. Both islands have a wide variety of activities and contain some nice timeshares and are espcially good starting points if you haven't been to the caribbean much before-not quite the culture shock of some other islands.


----------



## debraxh

You don't mention which exchange company you'll be using, but with II the easiest trade would be St. Marteen or Aruba (also Cancun but it's not technically Caribbean)


----------



## caribbean

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and we all like different things. I do have my personal favorites, but I have to say I have enjoyed my time on EVERY Caribbean island. Just some more than others. Not a one that I would not go back to, the island, not the actual resort, just some quicker than others. But I still have a long list of TODO Islands to check off, one more this fall and 2 more next year.


----------



## kcgriffin

*Hands Down St. John!*

Another vote for St. John.


----------



## Gerie

As much as I love St. John, the poster's requirements seem contradictory to the tourist adventure on the island.

There are only two timeshares on St. John, the nearly impossible to grab Westin and Sunset Ridge with only 6 units.  

When I think of sightseeing, I don't think of the sights underwater when snorkeling or beaches or a couple of ruins, beautiful vegetation and an abundance of wildlife, which is pretty much all that is available on St. John.  I think more of historical sights and tourist oriented activities and programs.  He said there would be several folks traveling together and a variety of interests.   The diversity of sightseeing activities is limited.

He also mentioned that a casino would be welcome.  There are none on St. John.  

A decent compromise might be staying on St. Thomas, with all of its sightseeing possibilities, and taking one or two fifteen minute ferry rides to St. John during his stay.  Unfortunately, the casino requirement wouldn't be met on St. Thomas either.  There are, however, greater timeshare choices on St. Thomas.

Perhaps St. Maarten/St. Martin would be a good option, or Aruba or even the Dominican Republic. I'd say Puerto Rico as well, but there are very few timeshares there.  I don't know about Jamaica.  

Gerie


----------



## MellyZ

Aruba has been my LEAST favorite destination thus far.


----------



## Conan

For places with ample timeshares, the contest usually narrows to St. Martin v. Aruba.

St. Martin's plus is that it's more 'foreign' i.e. french-influenced which means world-class restaurant choices, beaches topless-friendly and even nude (the north, french side but easily reachable even if you're staying on the south, dutch side where most of the timeshares are).  Minus is more petty crime and more poverty (not a reflection on its people, who are famously friendly to visitors) and the possiblity of hurricane.  Plus again is you can reach Anguilla (for snorkeling) and St. Barts (bring $$$).

Aruba for better or worse tends towards the opposite, i.e. less foreign for American tastes in food and beach culture.  Also less crime, less poverty, and weather that is more reliably hot and dry (but windy).


----------



## piglet

Hello, my vote is for Puerto Rico.   Coz it has it all.   Great beaches, casinos, stuff for kids, eco adventure, tourist attractions, entertainment (symphonies, baseball, etc.), the largest shopping mall in the Caribbean, local & gourmet restaurants, easy to get to  ....   Guess I'm abit biased as we've owned timeshare in San Juan for over 28 years.


----------



## carolbol

This may not be a factor but I thought I would mention it.  AFTER you narrow your choice down, check out airfare costs from the airport you will be flying out of.  We have a friend who doesn't use their timeshare because the airfare is to high. 

That being said, my vote for you would be St. Martin.


----------



## mabelline7

St. John's got my vote!  It's the most beautiful place I have ever seen, the Westin is fantastic with beautiful timeshares, great pool,great food, excellent boating trips   and lush beautiful gounds.  Trunk Bay, Hawks nest and Cinnamon Bay are the most beautiful delux breath taking beaches I have seen. It is a quiet island and is very family oriented.  the only downside is you need BIG BUCKS to buy into the Westin.


----------



## Carolinian

Having been to the Caribbean many times, Sint Maarten is still my first choice, but for a first timer, that recomendation is even stronger because it is an island that lets you experience so many Caribbean cultures so easily.
It is an easy day trip to the English crown colony of Anguilla, with its beautiful beaches.  Ferries run from Marigot in French St. Martin all day long and much of the evening to Blowing Point on Anguilla.  Dutch Sint Maarten and French St. Martin and themselves quite distinctive, but you can get another take on the French Caribbean experience by taking one of the catamaran day trips to upscale St. Barths, or another Dutch Caribbean experience with a catamaran day trip to mountainous Saba with its quaint villages like Windwardside and The Bottom.  You can get ''free'' catamaran tickets by taking timeshare presentations.  If you can find one (the last couple of times I was there none were running) take a sailing cat over a motor cat.  The sailing experience to St. Barths is awesome, and you just don't get the same ambiance on the motor cats.

Except for  the occaisional sale fare, I always use air miles for Caribbean trips, because of the cost of airfare.


----------



## Sandy VDH

As soon as you say timeshare it has to be St Maarten or Aruba.  If you are exchanging that is likely the best opportunity you will have to trade.  Both of the island are better for land based activities.  

Since I am a diver and hate any crowds at all, that takes St Maarten and Aruba off my list.  It does however add a whole other group of islands.  That is why I love Tradewinds Cruise Club so much.  Change of scenery, change of islands, sail, dive and no crowds.  Perfect vacation from my point of view.


----------



## silverfox82

Much as I like Aruba my vote is for St. Maarten. Timeshares abound, particularly on the Dutch side, the food is wonderful on both sides and the beaches are some of the best anywhere. 2 sugestions, I would avoid staying in Philipsburg itself, it's mobbed when cruiseships are in (which is just about evey day) and it seems this is where most of the petty crime occurs. It's certainly worth a day trip for sightseeing, shopping etc but I personally would stay elsewhere. Secondly, stop at a market in Marigot for freshly baked baguettes, an incredible selection of pate's and cheeses and a nice selection of french table wines. My wife and I have had many memorable meals in the "little lattitudes" over the years but perhaps one of the best ever was the above meal, parially eaten in the car on the way back to the hotel and it cost less than $10. If you fly in by jet (as opposed to a puddle jumper from San Juan) keep in mind that the jets unload from both ends there so if we fly coach we book as far back as possible and are the 1st few in line for immigration although if you have checked luggage it probably doesn't matter, just a timesaver for us carryoners. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## sammy

MellyZ said:
			
		

> Aruba has been my LEAST favorite destination thus far.



MellyZ--
Why not Aruba?  I've been to Jamaica, St. Kitts, Cancun (technically not Caribbean).  I have Aruba on my must do list along with many others.....just wondering how your experience there ranks it at the bottom.  
Thanks for your input!


----------



## MellyZ

Sammy

Palm Beach was much too crowded and noisy for my liking.  It was hard to get a palapa unless you got up at the crack of dawn every day (which I ended up doing), and the jet skiis, etc. drove me nuts.  That's probably why I so much prefer St. John, the BVI's and certain areas of the Mayan Riviera (but NOT Cancun).  I am also a diver and snorkeler, and the diving on Aruba was marginal at best, and the snorkeling, except for the Antilla wreck, was very unremarkable.

I also didn't care for the landscape - a desert with a beach. I prefer mountainous, lush landscapes. We did rent a jeep and went to the Natural Pool, and around the entire island, which was fun, but after one day of touring, there wasn't much to do, and I'm a very active person.  I felt stuck on the island, unlike the Virgin Islands, where you can day venture away.  If it wasn't for the windsurfing, I would have been ready to go home in 3-4 days.

The good points - The Marriott Ocean Club was great (although we got a crappy locale as exchangers), and all the meals we had were great.

We went beacuse I happened upon a Marriott week just sitting there on Interval, and since I don't like the Miami Beach atmosphere I found there, I won't be back.  I'll pay to stay on St. John, in Tulum or Akumal next time I go to the Carib.


----------



## Kal

Don't forget the CONSTANT WINDS at Aruba.  Given its location the winds blow at a constant rate from the horse latitudes to the tropics at a speed up to 20 knots always from the same direction.  Although this makes for good wind surfing conditions, you get a constant sand blasting on the beach.  This is also why all the trees on the island (what few there are on a desert) permanently lean over in the same direction.


----------



## sammy

Thanks for the feekback MellyZ and Kal.  Friends of ours tell us we HAVE to get to Aruba and I've not been able to get a trade as of yet (we always travel in peak season).  I have always felt I should add other islands to my list.  

MellyZ - you also mention Cancun.  How did you feel about that?  I happen to love Cancun -- I fell in love with the gorgeous ocean, the enormous array of activities, and the wonderful people (Royals and Marriotts) and we have been there in low crowds (May and July 4th was also, to my surprise, not crowded at all) so reservations or beach palapas or tours were never a problem.

Sam


----------



## chrisnwillie

I go to Aruba at least 2 weeks every March, and this March '06, I'll be there 3 weeks. I disagree about Palm Beach.....I love Palm Beach. It is relaxing and fun at the same time. I agree there are jet skis out in the water, but I don't "hear" them, I only see them. There are tons of fine restaurants, all within walking distance, and tons of water activities right there on the beach.


----------



## alanmj

*Guadeloupe, then St. Lucia*



			
				Kal said:
			
		

> Without a shadow of doubt, St. Maarten.  Go *Here* to see why.



For me of the timeshare islands that I've been to Guadeloupe gets my vote, for all of the reasons given by Kal for St. Martin and much, much more so. East half (Grande Terre) is beaches, sun, sand, casinos, good to very good restaurants-a-plenty. West half (Basse Terre) is rain forest, scuba, scenery etc. Not too crowded cf. St. Martin, and not the poverty you see elsewhere. And it is *cheap* compared to the rest of the Caribbean, as it's a French prefecture and is heavily subsidized by the French government. Prices for food at the supermarkets are the same as in France, or even cheaper. Lots of variety, esp. excellent bread, cheese and wine. What more could you ask for? Oh, and being French/European the beaches are topless optional, which might upset some people... 

I've not been to Martinique, but it is the same I imagine without the Basse Terre scenery.

Second for me is St. Lucia. Again, great beaches and rain forest/scenery. (I do like to do more than sun/sea/sand.)

FAR down the list, as in never go to again, are the USVI. There's no Caribbean flavour to them at all. Might as well go to Florida.

But the best holiday I've had so far has been sailing in the Grenadines. Not everyones cup of tea on a yacht, and trades of 2 cabins for the same week are impossible with TradeWinds Cruise Club (very strict 1 in 4 rule), but an absolutely fantastic experience.

AlanMJ


----------



## Kal

alanmj said:
			
		

> For me of the timeshare islands that I've been to Guadeloupe gets my vote...
> 
> I've not been to Martinique, but it is the same I imagine without the Basse Terre scenery.
> 
> Second for me is St. Lucia. Again, great beaches and rain forest/scenery. (I do like to do more than sun/sea/sand.)
> 
> FAR down the list, as in never go to again, are the USVI. There's no Caribbean flavour to them at all. Might as well go to Florida.
> 
> AlanMJ


 
You raise some interesting views about Guadeloupe.  I have not visited that island but it sounds like I need to put it on my list.

With regard to Martinique, I've been there twice and have no desire to return.  The people really show their hatred to Americans so that's a huge negative.

St. Lucia is beautiful but I need things to do after the sun goes down.  It gets pretty boring looking at scenery after dark and eating bananas.

USVI - Gawd I've been there maybe 7 times and hope I never have to go back there again.  It's just another American outpost.  Then with 12 cuise ships in port it's TERRIBLE.  The beaches on St. John are very attractive, but 85% of the island is a national park.  Other than a couple of private resorts, there's very little else there.  Again, nothing to do beyond beach time.


----------



## alanmj

*Martinique*



			
				Kal said:
			
		

> You raise some interesting views about Guadeloupe.  I have not visited that island but it sounds like I need to put it on my list.
> 
> With regard to Martinique, I've been there twice and have no desire to return.  The people really show their hatred to Americans so that's a huge negative.
> 
> St. Lucia is beautiful but I need things to do after the sun goes down.  It gets pretty boring looking at scenery after dark and eating bananas.
> 
> USVI - Gawd I've been there maybe 7 times and hope I never have to go back there again.  It's just another American outpost.  Then with 12 cuise ships in port it's TERRIBLE.  The beaches on St. John are very attractive, but 85% of the island is a national park.  Other than a couple of private resorts, there's very little else there.  Again, nothing to do beyond beach time.



Hey Kal, obviously you never went to Rodney Bay in St. Lucia! Or the Friday night Jump Up in Gros Islet. All the nightlife you can want - and perhaps more.

As the world knows, we English (as in, from England) have historically a wonderfully friendly relationship with the French.    Hatred is a very strong word that just isn't true. Indifference certainly, an attitude of superiority, and even at times dislike, but not hatred. Recent events have made US citizens not the most popular in the world (won't say another world lest I contravene the ban on political discussion), but applying a single perjorative moniker to 70 million people is bigotry at its worst. Yes, there are ignorant people in every culture. That's their loss, and you shouldn't make it yours.

AlanMJ


----------



## Kal

alanmj said:
			
		

> ...applying a single perjorative moniker to 70 million people is bigotry at its worst.
> AlanMJ


 
I didn't even realize there were 70 million people in Martinique! It didn't look that crowded.

With regard to St. Lucia, my next door neighbor was born in St. Lucia and returns every year.  Even he says it's boring.


----------



## ronandjoan

*Thanks everyone*

Although I did not begin the questioning here, it was indeed, my question, too. so re  ally appreciate your input!
JOAN


----------



## jtridle

*Trade Winds cruise club*

But the best holiday I've had so far has been sailing in the Grenadines. Not everyones cup of tea on a yacht, and trades of 2 cabins for the same week are impossible with TradeWinds Cruise Club (very strict 1 in 4 rule), but an absolutely fantastic experience.

AlanMJ[/QUOTE]

So did you try grabbing two cabins on the same cruise and same week and they wouldn't let you do it?  I thought I read somewhere that the l in 4 rule does not apply in that situation or getting two weeks back to back would not violate the 1 in 4 rule.  
Sandy, if you are out there, I know you own with Tradewinds.  What do you have to say about that?  Cause I thought that one day we would try to grab more than one cabin and make a family vacation out of it with the kids. Thanks.

Jackie


----------



## alanmj

jtridle said:
			
		

> So did you try grabbing two cabins on the same cruise and same week and they wouldn't let you do it?  I thought I read somewhere that the l in 4 rule does not apply in that situation or getting two weeks back to back would not violate the 1 in 4 rule.
> Sandy, if you are out there, I know you own with Tradewinds.  What do you have to say about that?  Cause I thought that one day we would try to grab more than one cabin and make a family vacation out of it with the kids. Thanks.
> 
> Jackie



Hi Jackie,

The 1 in 4 rule seems to be locally dependent on resort, as in some resorts will allow back-to-back bookings, some will allow multiple bookings for the same week, some neither of these.

I will be honest and say that I've never tested TWCC's rule in terms of trying to book more than one cabin as an RCI member. It does say that no multiple weeks are allowed "RCI EXCHANGER INFO:1 IN 4 YR RULE. GUESTS CANNOT GO BACK TO ANY TRADEWINDS PROPERTY MORE THAN ONCE EVERY 4 YEARS 5206, 5205, 6068, 6850) THIS DOESN'T APPLY TO OWNERS AT 5205, 5206, 6068, 6850. NO MULTIPLE WEEK EXCHANGES. POLICIES ALSO APPLY TO BONUS & RENTALS TOO." But if you're seriously interested, then I suggest you contact them at http://www.tradewindscruiseclub.com.

Alan


----------



## grest

For what it's worth (not much, really!), we only visited St. Maarten/St. Martin one day while on a cruise, but just didn't like it...probably have to try it again someday.
Connie


----------



## Kal

One day for St. Maarten????  That's a blink of the eye in time.  How long ago was that trip?  Go *HERE* to see what the island really looks like when you have time to explore.


----------



## Eric in McLean

Of the islands I've visited (and stayed on for at least 5 days) - St. Croix, St. Thomas, St. Lucia, Barbados, Aruba and Guadeloupe - Guadeloupe is my favorite.  I stayed at St. Francois, within walking distance of a public course (in condition and cheap too).  We had a rental car and hiked a volcano, water-falls, botanical gardens, scuba-dived, and there's even a casino (although I didn't go).  The only draw-back is that it's French although you can get by with just speaking English.  The food is quite good as well, I actually found a fairly authentic dim sum restaurant in Basse Terre.

Barbados comes in second.  It's flat but very civilized.


----------



## reddiablosv

Best experience is hard to differentiate from best island.  In Antigua, the people are very friendly, the water aqua blue and the sand pearly white.  While there, my wife and I met an Antiguan couple and made friends. The husband was an officer in the Antiguan Coast Guard/Navy.  Toward the end of our vacation, we received an invitation for my daughter and I to accompany a party of antiguan biologists on their survey of the lobster nursery of the neighboring island of Barbuda.  We would get there on a Coast Guard high speed patrol boat.  Half way there, the engine died.   I asked the question of who would rescue us?  But, the answer was, "We were the rescuers" and nobody would come to rescue us.  Fortunately, the engineer had a pretty good idea of what the problem was and fixed it in short order.  The real excitement came a little while later, when we received a message that we were being diverted to intercept some poachers from Guadelupe encroaching on Antiguan fishing grounds.  Out came the M-16 rifles and battle gear! The captain of the vessel told me that this was serious business and the Guadalopean fisherman regularily fired upon the Antiguan coast guard!   As luck would have it, we were very close to Barbuda and the decision was made to drop us off with the biologists.    On the return trip, I had a great time talking about Antiguan politics, economics with the US educated Antiguan biologists.  All this and other things made for my best trip yet to the Carribean.   Ben


----------



## lovearuba

Aruba for me.  I've tried Curacao, St. Maarten, St. Thomas, Bermuda, Nassau, Cozumel and Grand Cayman.  Palm beach is beautiful.  We stay at the Marriott Ocean club every summer.  Weather is around 85 with a constant breeze.  Lots too do, wonderful restaurants and yes almost every hotel has a casino.  You can keep as busy as you want or just hang out.  We stayed in July and I can't wait to go back.  Whatever you decide to do, remember you're on a carribbean island - you can't help but have fun.


----------



## SPARTANINPR

*Fave islands*

They are all good,especially in February!My personal fave is Jost Van Dyke in the  BVI.No timeshares there but St.John and St.Thomas are right across the Drake Passage.I literally swam in barefoot in swimming tunks from my boat to go thru Customs!Foxy's Bar is an unbelievable experience and the Soggy Dollar on White Bay is the perfect place to lay in a hammock overlooking the beach with a paperback and a Painkiller.


----------



## gretel

I've stayed on Aruba, Nassau, Freeport, Curacao, Barbados, and Bermuda.

My favorite resort: Atlantis, Nassau, Bahamas (nice beach, water park/aquarium for kids, casinos, excellent restaurants)

My favorite destination in January: Aruba (perfect weather, beautiful beaches and casinos)

I disliked Curacao as I felt unwelcome many times by the native people (and was told how there is a movement by many to disuade Americans from making their island into another "Aruba").  I would not return. 

The poverty in Barbados carried over into the tourist areas (begging children).  I would not return.

Bermuda is lush and very much reminds me of the Hawaiian Islands (it is also a volcanic island).  However, I enjoy renting a car on vacation and going to different beaches.  Can only rent mopeds there.  Nightlife is limited as well.

I have yet to try St. Thomas or St. John.  My next new place will be Cancun.


----------



## Gary Harmon

As you can see, everone likes different places.  My wife and I have been to about 9 places in the Caribbean.  We hated St. Martin and would never return.  We go to Grand Cayman every year and it is our favorite.  Also, we liked Aruba and Bonaire.  Even though Cancun is maybe not considered Caribbean, we also went there several times.


----------



## grest

Kal, that trip was about 10 years ago, and we toured the island for about 6 or 7 hours, certainly not long enough to see and experience it all, that's for sure...just didn't do anything for me.  On the other hand, other islands we visited this way felt very warm and inviting, like Grand Cayman, St. John, some of the British Virgin Islands...but I'm willing to try it again at some point.
Connie


----------



## Kal

Ten years ago is a lifetime for St. Maarten.  There have been remarkable changes even in the last 12 months much less the last 10 years.  My guess is you would not even recognize it upon your return.

Based upon Carribean Travel Association polls, St. Maarten is the number one destination far and away more than any other island.


----------



## IngridN

Aruba has my vote for all the reasons mentined above.  We go every year staying at one of the Marriott properties.  May 2006 was booked the day after our return!


----------



## Harvey and Lin

Kal said:
			
		

> With regard to Martinique, I've been there twice and have no desire to return.  The people really show their hatred to Americans so that's a huge negative.



I've only been to Martinique once but my reading was that it was more of arrogance on the part of the french and not so much hatred.  It is sort of like the arrogance of parisians, once you understand it you overlook it. JMHO Harvey


----------



## Larry

We have been to Jamaica, Puerto Rico, Punta Cana, Cancun and own in St. Marteen and Aruba. Although we have enjoyed all of our trips my vote is clearly for Aruba. Maybe not the prettiest Island but you can't beat the weather which is always 80-84 with a refreshing breeze. Very little rain, great people, good food, very safe, good nightlife, great beaches, super clean and no hurricanes.

St. Marteen is prettier but not as safe and traffic was terrible when we were there. Spent way too much time sitting in traffic to get to and from beaches and restaurants. Jamaica and Punta Cana where a lot of fun but you need to stay in an all inclusive since we didn't feel safe exploring on our own.


----------



## winedown

*Grand Cayman is our favorite*

I see that not many have voted for Grand Cayman, and it clearly doesn't get the level of tourism that St. Maartin does (thankfully).  

We have been to most of the carribbean islands, but if you like to snorkel or dive, Grand Cayman is incomparible.  The water is crystal clear, with sandy white beaches.

The people are truly hospitable, and you get a real feel for the Carribean culture, especially if you travel away from Georgetown.  The per capita income for the islanders is relatively high, so crime is practically nonexistent.  Their primary industry is not toursim, but banking.

Only drawback of Grand Cayman is the cost for food, liquor, etc.  I would say it's comparable to some of the higher priced Hawaiian islands.


----------



## Michaelnomore

*Aruba*

For me it's Aruba. As a owner you can get the best discounts there if you become a member of the Owners Club. I haven't found a Owners Club on the other caribbean islands? If you become a member you also can put your timeshare on the promotion board for free. If you're interested check http://www.discountclub-aruba.com

greetz,

Michael


----------



## Eric in McLean

Mexico, Bermuda and the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean.  Aruba has no Caribbean feel.  It's packed full of fat tourists who do nothing but sit on the beach and drink.  The Natural Bridge collapsed and I heard the golf course went to hell.  Not that I had any inclination to go back before.


----------



## gresmi

Alan,
I enjoyed your description of Guadeloupe. It sounds like somewhere I'd love to go. But, I'm a little surprised at your description of the USVI'S. Have you ever been to St. John? It's a lot different than St. Thomas, which to me was even hard to believe, only being a 10-15 min. ferry ride away.

...FAR down the list, as in never go to again, are the USVI. There's no Caribbean flavour to them at all. Might as well go to Florida.

But the best holiday I've had so far has been sailing in the Grenadines. Not everyones cup of tea on a yacht, and trades of 2 cabins for the same week are impossible with TradeWinds Cruise Club (very strict 1 in 4 rule), but an absolutely fantastic experience.

AlanMJ[/QUOTE]


----------



## chrisnwillie

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> Mexico, Bermuda and the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean.  Aruba has no Caribbean feel.  It's packed full of fat tourists who do nothing but sit on the beach and drink.  The Natural Bridge collapsed and I heard the golf course went to hell.  Not that I had any inclination to go back before.



WOW. That's hard. Aruba does have a caribbean feel, IMHO. It is not packed with fat tourists. It's packed with a combo of tourists from all over the world. The Natural Bridge is still something to see, collapsed or not, and there are 7 more "natural bridges" on the island to see. IMHO, you can't beat the people of Aruba. They are by far, the warmest, nicest people in the carribean.


----------



## gresmi

chrisnwillie,
Couldn't have put it better. That's one of the main reasons I like Aruba so much, too.



			
				chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> WOW. That's hard. Aruba does have a caribbean feel, IMHO. It is not packed with fat tourists. It's packed with a combo of tourists from all over the world. The Natural Bridge is still something to see, collapsed or not, and there are 7 more "natural bridges" on the island to see. IMHO, you can't beat the people of Aruba. They are by far, the warmest, nicest people in the carribean.


----------



## suzanne

Fat? Last time I looked in the mirror I didn't look fat and neither does my husband. We loved Aruba and will be going back there again. We do a take a break from all the activites we enjoy (scuba diving, snorkeling, horse back riding, sight seeing, sailing) to lay on the beach and have a few drinks. Afterall its our vacation, we're paying for it so we are entitled to lay on the beach and drink if thats what we want to do.

Suzanne


----------



## gresmi

MellyZ said:
			
		

> Aruba has been my LEAST favorite destination thus far.



You must have been on another island that you were told was Aruba.


----------



## Eric in McLean

Hanging out in the hotel zone makes me feel like I'm in a cheaper version of Vegas, quite unlike being in St. Lucia, Guadeloupe or even Jamaica.  It's more developed so that may suit some people but that's not my idea of the Caribbean.  Also, I don't like being blasted by a 20 mph wind constantly.  

The people of Aruba are by far the richest since there's a steady stream of visitors throwing money at them - I guess that means they should be nice.


----------



## jme

*Isn't Guadeloupe a fruit? Why St. Maarten?*

Sheesh, and I thought Guadeloupe was a fruit. And Sandy, now I know how you got your nickname! You head south entirely too much, so don't rub it in, please......I'm feeling quite inadequate right now. As for the consensus, it looks to me like St. Maarten is the winner, with Aruba a close, close second. (Unless you're a cute blond and hang out at clubs like Carlos and Charlie's.) Such a tragedy. And I've heard that Aruba is essentially a wasteland outside the resort area, so to me that does not sound very exciting. The beach does appear beautiful, tho.  I've heard the Caymans are wonderful, both from timeshare owners and from well-to-do friends who go there and stay at nice resorts. As for the Virgin Isles, we've been twice, and they were heavenly, and there are awesome hotels there, too, like the Ritz Carlton on St. Thomas, the awesome resort at Little Dix Bay and also at Caneel Bay (two not-so-well-known places, but for the "rich and famous". ) Despite the difficulty of trading into the St. John Westin, that's a goal worth shooting for. Everyone has nothing but wonderful things to say about it! *****OK, so my question is: WHY St. Maarten? Tell me WHY. I'm looking for user-friendly beaches...the postcard-like, white sand, swimmable, floatable, GENTLE water at the beaches....not a big slope, but a < 10 degree slope......for kids and also adults who don't wish to surf, but just to linger and enjoy being in the water for hours at a time....maybe even walk in it while not getting knocked over. I've experienced that wonderful type of gentle surf in the American and British Virgin Isles (several beaches) and also at Atlantis, Paradise Island.....that was one refreshing and beautiful beach, with a most gentle non-breaking wave in which anyone cound relax and enjoy....kids or adults....the water was simply awesome....almost pool-like (I HATED Hawaii because there was absolutely no beach or surf that we ever found that had a mild, user-friendly non-traumatic surf......it was just too intense and dangerous.....I know it's not in the Caribbean, but was just comparing ...) So, explain, everyone! jme


----------



## Kal

jme said:
			
		

> *****OK, so my question is: WHY St. Maarten? Tell me WHY. I'm looking for user-friendly beaches...the postcard-like, white sand, swimmable, floatable, GENTLE water at the beaches....not a big slope, but a < 10 degree slope......for kids and also adults who don't wish to surf, but just to linger and enjoy being in the water for hours at a time....maybe even walk in it while not getting knocked over. I've experienced that wonderful type of gentle surf in the American and British Virgin Isles (several beaches) and also at Atlantis, Paradise Island.....that was one refreshing and beautiful beach, with a most gentle non-breaking wave in which anyone cound relax and enjoy....kids or adults....the water was simply awesome....almost pool-like (I HATED Hawaii because there was absolutely no beach or surf that we ever found that had a mild, user-friendly non-traumatic surf......it was just too intense and dangerous.....I know it's not in the Caribbean, but was just comparing ...) So, explain, everyone! jme


 
Why St. Maarten?  Go *HERE* for my thoughts.

Drop dead soft sand?  Go *HERE* and if that doesn't perfectly fit your desire, I don't know what does.


----------



## jme

*Thanks, KAL.....*

...and will the girl always be there on that lounge chair? (I've already put in my request) best regards, jme


----------



## 2hokies

Jimster said:
			
		

> ...opinions as to the best island and resorts in the Caribbean.....and why?


The best one is the one I'm on with the ones I love!  Make the most of wherever you go and it will be wonderful!!  We've only been to one and we had a great time!


----------



## Kal

jme said:
			
		

> ...and will the girl always be there on that lounge chair? (I've already put in my request) best regards, jme


 
What makes it more interesting is when a person like her is laying on a beach chair RIGHT NEXT TO YOU! And let me tell you, that was just the beginning of an unforgetable day!


----------



## jwq387

*best island in the caribbean*



			
				Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> Mexico, Bermuda and the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean.  Aruba has no Caribbean feel.  It's packed full of fat tourists who do nothing but sit on the beach and drink.  The Natural Bridge collapsed and I heard the golf course went to hell.  Not that I had any inclination to go back before.


UH.... Cancun is in Mexico. It has an Atlantic Ocean side(that's the vertical part of the "7", and a CARIBBEAN SEA side, (the top of the "7".) As for Aruba, the tourists were not all fat, and the golf course, Tierra Del Sol, certainly did not go to hell, at least not in December, 2005. I would give Tierra Del Sol about an 8.5 out of 10, ten being Pinehurst N0.2, Harbour Town, and the Ocean Course at Kiawah. BTW, Tierra Del Sol is less than half the price of all those above mentioned golf courses. To each his own.


----------



## Island_Hopper

Eric in McLean said:
			
		

> Mexico, Bermuda and the Bahamas are not in the Caribbean.  Aruba has no Caribbean feel.  It's packed full of fat tourists who do nothing but sit on the beach and drink.  The Natural Bridge collapsed and I heard the golf course went to hell.  Not that I had any inclination to go back before.



So you think Mexico's not in the Caribbean?  Check again:

http://www.stcroixtriathlon.com/images/America_Caribbean.jpg

But don't spend too much time looking at maps instead of the real world...because reading a map wrong will tell you that the Turks & Caicos islands aren't in the Caribbean either, even though they've got some of the most gorgeous Caribbean beaches anywhere.

As for the topic at hand, I think it's silly to ask what the "best" island in the Caribbean is.  And I think it's even more silly (and that's about as nice as I could describe it) to say that Aruba doesn't have a Caribbean feel because it didn't meet your personal expectations of what a Caribbean island should be.


----------



## Sandcrab

Very subjective question, but while in the Carib, I don't want cruise ships (unless I'm on one).  Also don't want "spring break atmosphere (anymore).  We like St Croix, USVI and Antigua.

Sandcrab


----------



## Kal

Island_Hopper said:
			
		

> ...And I think it's even more silly (and that's about as nice as I could describe it) to say that Aruba doesn't have a Caribbean feel because it didn't meet your personal expectations of what a Caribbean island should be.


 
Aruba DOES have a Caribbean feel.  Matter of fact you feel it 110% of the time as the CONSTANT 20 knot winds (due to its location on the planet) will sand blast your skin during ANY beach time.


----------



## gmarine

Kal said:
			
		

> Aruba DOES have a Caribbean feel.  Matter of fact you feel it 110% of the time as the CONSTANT 20 knot winds (due to its location on the planet) will sand blast your skin during ANY beach time.




Been there many times and never had an issue with sand blowing.

Since Aruba has the highest percentage of repeat visitors in the caribbean it must be very soft sand that bothered you but doesnt seem to bother other people.


----------



## Kal

ANY sand being blown by the constant 20 knot winds on a beach is a HUGE problem. Even wind blown rain stings.

Here's what a friend had to say about her September 2005 trip:

_"...I had a hard time getting used to that wind but as long as you anchored down everything it was not bad."  _


----------



## ripshion

*Coche Island*

If you want peace and quiet and crystal clear water then I suggest Coche Island.  It is just a short boat ride from Margarita Island, Venezuela.


----------



## Sandcrab

Extremely STUPID  question!  Oh no, not really the question, but from the answers you're going to get.  Very subjective answers based on first trip, first kiss, first snorkel...etc. etc.  There are no bad Carib Isles.  Personally, have some bias towards Curacao, Antigua, and St Croix, but others think Aruba, and St Martin/Marteen are the greatest thing since sliced bread.  Pick one, enjoy, think of it as YOUR experience, and judge from there.  You can't go wrong.

Sandcrab


----------



## Island_Hopper

Kal said:
			
		

> Aruba DOES have a Caribbean feel.  Matter of fact you feel it 110% of the time as the CONSTANT 20 knot winds (due to its location on the planet) will sand blast your skin during ANY beach time.



I've never experienced anything like that.  In fact, I'm posting from Puerto Rico right now and it's far more windy here than it was on my last trip to Aruba...and yet I'm still enjoying the beach daily.


----------



## ripshion

Island_Hopper said:
			
		

> I've never experienced anything like that.  In fact, I'm posting from Puerto Rico right now and it's far more windy here than it was on my last trip to Aruba...and yet I'm still enjoying the beach daily.



That's why Aruba is known as a great windsurfing/kitesurfing destination.  People travel there from all over the world to sail at Fisherman's Hut.


----------



## Kal

Island_Hopper said:
			
		

> I've never experienced anything like that. In fact, I'm posting from Puerto Rico right now and it's far more windy here than it was on my last trip to Aruba...and yet I'm still enjoying the beach daily.


 
Given its location the winds blow at a constant rate from the horse latitudes to the tropics at a speed up to 20 knots always from the same direction. Although this makes for good wind surfing conditions, you get a constant sand blasting on the beach. This is also why all the trees on the island (what few there are on a desert) permanently lean over in the same direction.
 
Go *Here* for the reason why those winds never stop.


----------



## Island_Hopper

Kal said:
			
		

> Given its location the winds blow at a constant rate from the horse latitudes to the tropics at a speed up to 20 knots always from the same direction. Although this makes for good wind surfing conditions, you get a constant sand blasting on the beach. This is also why all the trees on the island (what few there are on a desert) permanently lean over in the same direction.
> 
> Go *Here* for the reason why those winds never stop.



I don't know what to tell you here...I've simply never been sandblased at the beach.  I think the wind thing is way over-hyped.  It's a breezy island but I pesonally find it very refreshing.  When the wind stops blowing in the Caribbean, I start sweating.  

I actually had eye surgery 7 days before my first trip to Aruba...having booked the trip last minute...before I heard any horror stories about the wind.  If half of what certain people told me about the wind was true...the flaps on my corneas would have been blown clean off...lucky for me it wasn't.


----------



## chrisnwillie

I have never been "sand blasted" on the beach in Aruba either.   I think the constant breeze is blown way out of proportion (no pun intended).


----------



## silverfox82

*tough question*

My 1st trip to the "little latitudes", more than 30 years ago, was for 28 days on a Eastern Airlines special excurision ticket ($300, as many destinations as you wanted for 30 days). I picked up 1 of the soft cover caribbean guide books, Fodors or Frommers, and did the homework, had a great time. St Maarten, St Barts, Antigua, Fl Keys. Now with 3 passports full of stamps which is the best island? What was good when I was in my 20's might not be so good now, but I've never had a bad vacation. Rode out a minor hurricane on St Kitts and as a result, met a british couple who have become lifetime friends. Went to SXM when there was no traffic, stayed away for 20 years, now it's my favorite (I think)again, islands change but so do people. Went to Grenada  after the "intervention" not knowing what to expect, had the best Italian food ever, go figure. Met a bartender on Carricou, named redhead, although he was completely bald. Gave him my Jimmy Buffett tapes and now have a free pass at his bar, went on a boat ride with "sir Cuthbert Snagg, knighted by Princess Margaret. But back to the question, what is the best island? for me it's the one on the board at the airport that matches the one on my ticket. Just do the homework and you will be on the "best" island every time.


----------



## quince

*Sxm*

Lots of Gold Crowns to choose and excellent variety of restaurants in St Maarten,  French influence if you like that cuisine.  Wines not bad either.  Lots of different beaches, watch out if topless and even some nude bothers you.


----------



## Kal

Friends of ours have travelled extensively in the Caribbean and based upon my recommendation just returned from their first visit to St. Maarten.  After only a few days on the island they decided this was it and bought 2 deeded weeks at La Vista.  They own multiple weeks at Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West, but can't stop raving about how fantastic St. Maarten is.


----------



## caribbeansun

Very small point but La Vista doesn't have deeded weeks they are RTU.


----------



## Kal

You're correct.  What I intended to point out was they are guaranteed occupancy of a specific unit for the 2 weeks purchased.  That way they don't have to deal with floating week issues.  Some folks like floaters.  I don't.


----------



## riverside

We've been to Aruba twice and very little breeze either time.  I'm living proof that the wind does not blow hard ALL the time.  We loved the island as it was easy to get around, lots of romantic restaurants, great beaches and lots to explore if you got off the beaten track.  

We did not care for St. Martin.  Too much traffic, too crowded and too many loud obnoxious Americans in the restaurants (of course that not the island's fault but left a bad taste in our mouth)

We're on a quest to visit all of the islands and are about 3/4 of the way there.  There's not an island other than St. Martin that we would not return to.  We loved something about everyone of them.  Some it was the beaches, some the people, and some the adventure of exploring.

Each person has their own reasons why they like or dislike something.  It's a good thing we don't all have the same favorite place or there won't be room for all of us!


----------



## caribbeansun

Yes, La Vista sells fixed and floating weeks in the same season which I have to admit would concern me a bit with buying a floater because I'd want to know exactly how much inventory is really available and it's a very small resort ... 

I'm also considering a purchase at La Vista Beach Resort when I travel to the island in two weeks and I must say this is a bit troubling since I like the flexibility of a floater but wouldn't want to be competing for just 3 units all through high season since they don't offer much of a discount for puchasing the float weeks... what to do, what to do



			
				Kal said:
			
		

> You're correct.  What I intended to point out was they are guaranteed occupancy of a specific unit for the 2 weeks purchased.  That way they don't have to deal with floating week issues.  Some folks like floaters.  I don't.


----------



## Kal

Do you know if LaVista has program where fixed week owners can do an internal exchange to stay at a later date?  It is a real crap shoot to have to go thru Interval or RCI to get comparable quality at a specific date.

I can do this very easily with my Hyatt units but it's a nightmare to go thru Interval to do it with my Pelican units.


----------



## caribbeansun

I don't know, I've never heard of anyone doing that but it's a very good question to ask, I'll let you know when I get back.


----------



## boyblue

*Can we be a part of the Caribbean please? How about this gem?*

http://www.fourseasons.com/greatexuma/

Exuma is one of 700 islands the make up The Bahamas archipelago.  I'm sure we can find one to suit your taste.


----------



## mme

*St Martin is the best!*

[_Message deleted. Ads are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## caribbeansun

La Vista Beach high season is all fixed weeks, I had been under the impression there was a mixture but not so.  Internal exchanges are possible but seem to be highly unlikely due to very limited developer inventory remaining so I wouldn't count on it.  You'd have to either find another owner by posting on their web site or go through RCI. 



			
				Kal said:
			
		

> Do you know if LaVista has program where fixed week owners can do an internal exchange to stay at a later date?  It is a real crap shoot to have to go thru Interval or RCI to get comparable quality at a specific date.
> 
> I can do this very easily with my Hyatt units but it's a nightmare to go thru Interval to do it with my Pelican units.


----------



## Eric in McLean

chrisnwillie said:
			
		

> I have never been "sand blasted" on the beach in Aruba either.   I think the constant breeze is blown way out of proportion (no pun intended).



Doesn't this depend on how thick (skin or otherwise) you are?  From an objective viewpoint, I can tell you the wind affects golf ball flights.


----------



## Eric in McLean

jwq387 said:
			
		

> UH.... Cancun is in Mexico. It has an Atlantic Ocean side(that's the vertical part of the "7", and a CARIBBEAN SEA side, (the top of the "7".) As for Aruba, the tourists were not all fat, and the golf course, Tierra Del Sol, certainly did not go to hell, at least not in December, 2005. I would give Tierra Del Sol about an 8.5 out of 10, ten being Pinehurst N0.2, Harbour Town, and the Ocean Course at Kiawah. BTW, Tierra Del Sol is less than half the price of all those above mentioned golf courses. To each his own.



When I played Tierra Del Sol, it was in great shape.  I've "heard" that it's gone downhill since but I still see ads for the course in various golf magazines.  I'm not knocking the course.  It's easy when there's no wind but there's almost always a wind.


----------



## Eric in McLean

Mexico isn't an island...take my post in the context in which it was posted.

As far Aruba...I'm just offering my opinion from the point of view of someone who likes golf and good food.


----------

